# We just got it last night...



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We picked up our Q7 last night. It's a 3.6 Premium, black on black with the six seat package. Sweet! I haven't driven it yet, it's my wife's car. I'll be driving it up to central WI tonight. I'm looking forward to it.
We have a '04 Phaeton as well. This got us leaning towards VW/Audi as a replacement for our 2000 Range Rover. I'm normally not fond of leasing, but the lease deal that is currently being offered is very good. I was told that the interest rate in the lease is 1.4%. I pretty much confirmed this with my Excel spreadsheet comparison of lease vs buy. I had to plug in a finance rate of 1.4% to make buying it more attractive. Anyway, I digress.
I plan to hang out on this forum as well as the Phaeton forum. I have a few specific questions that I'll post in separate posts.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: We just got it last night... (Stinky999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stinky999* »_
We have a '04 Phaeton as well. This got us leaning towards VW/Audi as a replacement for our 2000 Range Rover. 

It's funny. My first VW was a Mk IV Jetta and it replaced a Mazda Protege. The Jetta basically 'spoiled' us and since then we've bought a Touareg, Audi A4 and most recently a Q7.
PS - you'll love the Q7! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: We just got it last night... (Stinky999)*

I thought I would give a little update here, since I had a chance to drive it about 300 miles over the weekend.
As one would hope, I am very pleased with the Q7. My recent benchmarks are the 2000 Range Rover and the 2004 Phaeton. It is certainly much closer to the Phaeton than the Rover...that's good. It really has a somewhat sporty feel in the steering and handling. You don't feel like you are driving a 200 inch, 5000 lb vehicle. The NAV system is much better than the CD based system in the Phaeton. I also appreciated the side assist. This really works! Our car has the Tamo wood with black leather. This is a really nice combo. The Tamo is really black, although it is described as "Tamo Brown". This works well with the black leather. It probably wouldn't look as good with other colors.
I plan to use the Q7 to tow my 911 to the track. I'll post an update afterwords with feedback on the towing experience.


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: We just got it last night... (Stinky999)*

Congrats on the Q7, and I envy you with the Phaeton! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: We just got it last night... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

A 3.6 Premium with most every option and the luxury 6 seater is right @ 60 grand. The 4.2 Premium is less than $1500 more with the no charge 6 seat options. But the 3.6 premium leases out better. If I was going to buy it, you might as well get the 4.2

_Modified by jperryrocks at 1:08 PM 3/21/2007_


_Modified by jperryrocks at 1:09 PM 3/21/2007_


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: We just got it last night... (jperryrocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jperryrocks* »_A 3.6 Premium with most every option and the luxury 6 seater is right @ 60 grand. The 4.2 Premium is less than $1500 more with the no charge 6 seat options. But the 3.6 premium leases out better. If I was going to buy it, you might as well get the 4.2

_Modified by jperryrocks at 1:08 PM 3/21/2007_

_Modified by jperryrocks at 1:09 PM 3/21/2007_

The MSRP on ours was $57K. The car was a demo with 200 miles on it, so they based the lease on a price of $54K. A comparably equiped 4.2 is $61K. So it wasn't really close. In addition, this is my wife's car. She doesn't care what engine it has.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: We just got it last night... (Stinky999)*

A 3.6 Premium with info, tech, 3rd row, 4 zone, 20's, convien, panorama roof & luxury 6 seat is $60,550. A 4.2 Premium with the same options is 61,920....less than a 1500 difference if you equip them the same way. A big expense is the nearly 1900 to get the luxury 6 seat on the 3.6's. 


_Modified by jperryrocks at 6:44 AM 3/22/2007_


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: We just got it last night... (jperryrocks)*

That sounds about right, but we don't have 20s or Tech and the third row is part of the 6 seat, so my total MSRP was $57,160. Again, it's not too relevant given that the lease subsidy doesn't apply to the 4.2, so you have at least $2500 more on the price plus a substantially higher interest rate. I'm sure this is still apealling to some folks, but not to us.


----------

